# Meldahl fishing report



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey guys I was hoping to get a little feedback on meldahl, is anyone having any luck water temps or whatever you can offer up, heading there in the morning. Thanks


----------



## Crafty One! (Jun 12, 2012)

I am planning on going Sunday afternoon, so keep me posted! A guy I work with was there today and said the water was moving good and he caught his limit but took him 4 hours!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes please let us know. I actually talked to a fellow fisherman a few days ago at East Fork lake that said the folks at meldahl are up to there crappy ways again and told him he couldn't fish (from boat) from walls all the way to bear creek again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pisses me off! Ive spent a ton of time on the phone with West Virginia to get this issue resolved and thought it was but he was at the end of the lock wall (NOT IN THE LOCK) and they ran him off just like they were doing a few months ago. Next time Im there and they try to run me off Im just gonna tell them to call the boat police. Im not moving for them after spending over 10hrs on the phone trying to resolve this issue. Supposedly they came to an agreement but are now back to running ppl off. F Them!

Please let us know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Well catcrazed, I'd guess, between the corp probably reading he other thread, the W.Va DNR contacting them, then a senator introducing a bill against them, they probably feel like their toes have been stepped on. You know the Army doesn't like being questioned. That doesn't make them right though. Good luck!


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

Went out yesterday and didn't do too bad caught about ten total sauger a few were pretty nice. I was drifting with minnows and night crawlers and picked a few up tha way but the biggest fish was about 2 and a half pound female caught on sassy shad jig. No issues with the lock master but I don't push my luck either. Water temp holding at 46 and clarity was as expected 2 feet. I think the trick right now is making noise on rocks, seems like when I would hit patches of rock with the bottom bouncers I'd pick up a fish so I added a small bullet weight and bead to my jig head it looked funny but caught my best fish on it. I hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

I Fish said:


> Well catcrazed, I'd guess, between the corp probably reading he other thread, the W.Va DNR contacting them, then a senator introducing a bill against them, they probably feel like their toes have been stepped on. You know the Army doesn't like being questioned. That doesn't make them right though. Good luck!


Yeah it doesn't make it right........ I was there today. Saw two boats at the mouth of bear which I figured meant that they had been run off. I went to the 400ft mark on the bank and started fishing. Fished for over an hour and a barge was locking through from upstream. doors started to open, I motored to ky side. Barge gets down to bear creek and I idle back over. Drop trolling motor down and then I hear the guy on the bull horn "this is a restricted area no fishing from here to creek".............. I called for the fella to come talk to me because as far as im concerned there boss (IN WV) has already explained the off limits area and that is from the end of the lock wall and upstream to the lock BUT NOT DOWNSTREAM OF THE END OF THE LOCKWALL. I motioned for them to come talk to me so I could ask them what exactly changed since then. JUST SO EVERYONE KNOWS I was assured by the officer out of WV that any changes and HE WOULD CONTACT ME. So as far as Im concerned the rules were stated and I broke none of them. After the stare down I got for 5 minutes he went away and I fished for over an hour afterwards till the next barge came along. Got out of the way in plenty of time and headed for the ramp...... 

Folks listen, Im not trying to make things worse on us (and I know some of you are prolly thinking that) but remember, Im the one who spent approx. 10 hrs of logged phone calls and finally came to a REASONABLE SOLUTION because the good folks at WV were willing to compromise.... I was told the rules and I followed them to a "T" today. It ROYALLY PISSES ME OFF that they have a power trip at the dam and are just making up rules to FIT THEM! Which brings me to my next point. If everyone on here wants to let them walk all over you and tell you that you cant fish YOUR RIVER that we gave the states money to fish that's on you. The signs and buoys are posted and there is nothing ANYWHERE that states that we cannot fish downstream of the end of the long lockwall..... Im not recommending that people go breaking laws but what I am here to say is we need to stand up and fight for our rights as fisherman. We aren't fishing in THE LOCK MASTERS WATER. That's OUR WATER that we all payed bucks to fish. So if you want to let them tell you to move and you listen fine by me but honestly I don't think they have a leg to stand on. I will be starting a new post on this issue along with possibly PHONE NUMBERS to the folks that we ALL WILL NEED TO CALL to complain on this issue!!!!! They cant just make up a rule that's not on paper folks. Everybodys job has snags and if the one snag that they have to deal with is seeing fisherman when they look down river than by god they SHOULD DEAL WITH IT!!!!


----------

